# Jerky from corned beef?



## apoole (19/7/13)

Hi all,

Has anyone tried making jerky from corned beef? I just put a coned beef into the crock pot & noticed its quite a lean cut - I make jerky in a dehydrator & the leaner the better. 

Adam


----------



## bradsbrew (19/7/13)

Great thread about jerky here.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/2577-a-beer-accompaniment/page-16


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/7/13)

I use corned beef all the time, works great.


----------



## Bubba Q (19/7/13)

I prefer to use corned beef when making jerky. I like the texture better than plain beef.


----------



## stuchambers (19/7/13)

I have made it a few times now used the recipe from Paul Mercurio's book _cooking with beer. _Have always had good results it takes me about 8 hours in the dehydrator. Definitely give it a go


----------



## Florian (19/7/13)

I honestly thought you're all talking about the tinned stuff and thought wtf, but then had a look in the above mentioned book and it appears I was wrong.


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

I might start doing this, it seems quick and easy and my partner has developed an expensive jerky habit.


----------



## DU99 (19/7/13)

i am going to start make my own jerky and going to use Girello.very little fat if any,get the butcher to slice


----------



## apoole (19/7/13)

Florian said:


> I honestly thought you're all talking about the tinned stuff and thought wtf, but then had a look in the above mentioned book and it appears I was wrong.


Nooo no no, that's that horrible mechanically recovered meat. Coles have corned beef portions vac packed at around $10/kg, usually around the 500-700g size, very lean and good in the pot, needs a good wash after unpack aging as its quite salty (as expected)


----------



## apoole (19/7/13)

Looks like a unanimous yes - thanks all.


----------



## Florian (19/7/13)

apoole said:


> Nooo no no, that's that horrible mechanically recovered meat. Coles have corned beef portions vac packed at around $10/kg, usually around the 500-700g size, very lean and good in the pot, needs a good wash after unpack aging as its quite salty (as expected)


That's what I figured, why would anyone want to make jerky out of that stuff. Although, now that I've said it, I might as well give it a try. Will grab a tin when at Aldi next, and maybe grab a pack at coles and do a side by side.


----------



## Rowy (19/7/13)

Florian said:


> That's what I figured, why would anyone want to make jerky out of that stuff. Although, now that I've said it, I might as well give it a try. Will grab a tin when at Aldi next, and maybe grab a pack at coles and do a side by side.


You'll be sooooooorrrry.


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

Florian, it will be like a dog biscuit.


----------



## Florian (19/7/13)

Judging by your avatar I would assume that you do that quite regularly then?

Seriously though, Might give it a miss then, also just came back from Aldi but didn't put it on the list, so didn't get it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/7/13)

Yes...corned beef makes the best jerky..

I have been using it for years. The reason being is 

A. It is already salted and cured
B. It is generally lean which is what you need
C. Its cheap.
D. It is not tough
E. It makes great jerky

I go to the supermarkets and pick cryvac corned meat with the smallest amount of fat.

A good trick is to freeze the meat up to the point where it is ALMOST FROZEN. Then slice it into 5mm thick slabs. It is a lot easier to slice meat semi frozen. Its an old butchers trick.

Make sure you cut as much fat as possible of the meat.

Marinade over night in the fridge. If you want a rub to stick whilst drying then let it dry/drain then rub on honey then your dry rub... bit like crumbed chicken etc.. egg then crumb

I do mine in the oven set at about 80-90*c. Takes about 4-6 hrs

Dont make the mistake of cutting your slabs into strips before you dry it......you will end up with string


----------



## punkin (20/7/13)

No it doesn't.


----------



## Rowy (20/7/13)

Using the theory of the meat being already salted in brine would pickled pork be good in the smoker?


----------



## punkin (20/7/13)

I wouldn't trust raw pork.


----------



## kezza (20/7/13)

I use fresh silverside,topside and rump i have found corned silverside ends up to salty


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/13)

punkin said:


> No it doesn't.


It will if you cut your strips to thin.


----------



## Mercs Own (20/7/13)

apoole said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone tried making jerky from corned beef? I just put a coned beef into the crock pot & noticed its quite a lean cut - I make jerky in a dehydrator & the leaner the better.
> 
> Adam


 Hey Adam if you read the whole thread of A Beer Accompaniment you will find out lots about making your own jerky.

I only make jerky using silverside or salted pork as they already have lots of flavour - I don't do it for any other reason other than flavour. I think girello would be an excellent cut to use also due to it's leaness.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/13)

kezza said:


> I use fresh silverside,topside and rump i have found corned silverside ends up to salty


The whole idea is that the corned meat is already salted so you dont need to add salt to your marinade


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Using the theory of the meat being already salted in brine would pickled pork be good in the smoker?


Hell yeah......you end up with yummy smoked ham

I buy pickled pork and roast in the oven. Comes out rather nice


----------



## simplefisherman (20/7/13)

Yep I've done pickled pork in the smoker, comes out nice pretty much like ham. Next time I do it I'll soak it in fresh water for a bit, then in a bit of honey & vinegar to soak as well, just found the last ones a bit too salty... And make sure the internal temp gets high enough, iirc over 83*C and if its got bone in it make sure the probe is in the thickest part right near the bone.


----------



## stuchambers (20/7/13)

I tried once to make a kind of bacon by smoking a pickled pork. It tasted rather good but it was such a rough cut of meat it just didn't look appealing.
It's the thing at the back that kind of looks like a rabbit.


----------



## punkin (20/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It will if you cut your strips to thin.



Apologies i was referring to this statement..



> Yes...corned beef makes the best jerky..


----------



## DU99 (20/7/13)

you can buy pickled girello,our butcher stocks it


----------



## Florian (22/7/13)

This batch just finished in the oven, made from a kilo and a half of vac sealed corned beef.

I must say I really do like the texture and mouthfeel the corned beef gives the jerky, it just has that slightest hint of cat food, in a very good way.
But then again it's straight out of the oven and still warm, will see how it tastes tomorrow.










Photos are weird, this is a deep bowl but it looks like just a few strips of jerky. Goes very well with the 4pack of Hop Hog I'm on tonight.


----------



## Bizier (13/12/13)

A couple of days ago I made jerky with corned beef, and while it is good, and the first time I have made jerky by myself, it is far too salty for my tastes.

My oven sucks, it is electric and seals well, so it always ends up steaming foods I am trying to roast (so I generally use a BBQ), but because it goes so low, it is actually pretty good for making jerky.

I had the oven too low and the jerky was not ready in the morning by the time I had to go to work, so the GF had to put them in storage. I failed to tell her that the lower rack was drenched in hab sauce on top of the already high chilli load.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/13)

Keep the oven door slightly ajar with a wooden spoon, it allows the moisture to escape quicker. Learnt that in this the jerky thread.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/2577-a-beer-accompaniment/page-16

Cheers


----------



## Bizier (13/12/13)

Yeah, I did that. I was just saying that it sucks to roast stuff in because it seals so well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/13)

Bizier said:


> A couple of days ago I made jerky with corned beef, and while it is good, and the first time I have made jerky by myself, it is far too salty for me.


Ok. 

Depends where you get your corned beef from.

Aldi-woolies-coles wont need much more salt. Local butcher..cant say. 

What was your marinade...did you add salt...did you use lots of soy sauce

If it was to salty then look at your marinade.

Corned beef is a great starter as it is basically cured

You could use just the corned meat alone as a jerky


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/13)

And stick a wooden spoon in your oven door as Brad says


----------

